# Newfie humbly needs help



## Joe Williams (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi all,

I really love a particular tool I have, it's a stanley 12 1/2 veneer scraper and it's really the nicest scraper plane I have ever used. I have the new LV and LN versions of it and they are not as wide and just not as good. I had just used it over the last weekend and could not believe what I was missing. Anyway I quickly bought one from ebay and while it's in usable shape I want to make a new rosewood handle. The sole is rosewood too and I can do that one because it's just flat and chisel work, something I am ok at.

The turning though, I am a total greenhorn. I have a Delta Midi Lathe, a Nova Chuck and a Live Center. I have the three starting easy wood tools kit and a parting tool.

I have attached a couple photos of the handle on the tool, I don't have it yet so I can't measure and draw the real one. 

So here is what I am asking, what should I own to make this handle? Which tools and holding? Am I a complete idiot for not organically learning this one from the ground up or is this something I could really start with? I have a few different pieces of rosewood but I am going to get something special for this plane I think, any issues with that stuff?

Thank you so much, I would not even ask elsewhere but I know woodbarter people are a bit forgiving!

Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2018)

Joe, I think you can do that with what you've got, the chuck and live center. I would say make a couple of practice ones with Oak or whatever cheap wood you have around to get it down before you use the Rosewood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks Tony, will give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 16, 2018)

What Tony said. No need to mess up good wood learning. That comes later as you get more experience.  Just use 2x4 material, make 2 or 3 samples, and if you like them, then attack the rosewood. Just think of it as just another piece of wood and you should do fine. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like fairly simple spindle work, so I’d probably turn it between centers... no chuck needed. You’ll have little nubbins at the headstock and tailstock ends that’ll require a little hand sanding, but it won’t take much. Just about any tool would work... spindle gouge, bowl gouge, scrapers, or even a parting tool could get you there. Really dense woods tend to scrape very well, and scrapers probably have the shortest learning curve.

Chuck up a piece of something and do a practice run... I’ll bet you find it’s easier than you think.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 16, 2018)

Sounds like a nice tool to have around when making veneered boxes. What's the difference between a #12 and #12 1/2 veneer scraper? Just wondering since the #12 scrapers sell for a lot less than #12 1/2.

As far as suggestions, the Easywood Tools are scrapers but should do everything you need with a little bit of sand paper. Consider picking up a couple traditional tools like a 'detail spindle gouge' & a 'bowl gouge' to learn slicing cuts vs scraping cuts.

Also, are you a member an any woodturning clubs yet? Many offer free training for new members. American Association of Woodturners (AAW) has 7 clubs listed in New Jersey alone:

Atlantic Shore Woodturners Club
Cape Atlantic Woodturners
Delval Turners NJ
Hudson Valley Woodturners
Mid Atlantic Woodturners Association
New Jersey Woodturners
Water Gap Woodturners

Source: http://www.woodturner.org/search/newsearch.asp

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you, I will definitely look into those clubs and also the tools. Really appreciate the advice.

The only difference between the 12 and 12 1/2 are the holes in the sole and the rosewood sacrificial sole. That is it. Many people would put a sole on the 12 I guess. The 12 3/4 had a bigger wood sole even and it was two pieces. I have to imagine the 12 would work really well with a nice flat waxed sole.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 16, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Looks like fairly simple spindle work, so I’d probably turn it between centers... no chuck needed. You’ll have little nubbins at the headstock and tailstock ends that’ll require a little hand sanding, but it won’t take much. Just about any tool would work... spindle gouge, bowl gouge, scrapers, or even a parting tool could get you there. Really dense woods tend to scrape very well, and scrapers probably have the shortest learning curve.
> 
> Chuck up a piece of something and do a practice run... I’ll bet you find it’s easier than you think.



Thanks both of you, will do. Going to be a fun weekend! :)


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 16, 2018)

I just ordered some tools from Carter and Sons. Looked like a good tool and a nice local family company. Now I have to get a grinder, and a wolverine. I have tried hard not to own a grinder but I think I can't be without it on the lathe tool front. Oh well I held out long enough hehe I will enjoy not using a hacksaw for tool making all the time!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 16, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> Thank you, I will definitely look into those clubs and also the tools. Really appreciate the advice.
> 
> The only difference between the 12 and 12 1/2 are the holes in the sole and the rosewood sacrificial sole. That is it. Many people would put a sole on the 12 I guess. The 12 3/4 had a bigger wood sole even and it was two pieces. I have to imagine the 12 would work really well with a nice flat waxed sole.


Joe I am below a noobie when it comes to these things!! Can you put a picture up of both so I can compare them?? Pleases Please Pretty Please!!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> I just ordered some tools from Carter and Sons. Looked like a good tool and a nice local family company. Now I have to get a grinder, and a wolverine. I have tried hard not to own a grinder but I think I can't be without it on the lathe tool front. Oh well I held out long enough hehe I will enjoy not using a hacksaw for tool making all the time!



If you can swing the additional cost, upgrading the grinder wheels to CBN wheels is worth the money. I’d suggest 180 grit or higher for sharpening... the only reason to get anything coarser would be for shaping tools. If you put CBN wheels on both sides, the grinder will run forever after you switch it off!

I got mine from D-way tools about five years ago, and they’re still going strong. Lots of other places sell them.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Joe I am below a noobie when it comes to these things!! Can you put a picture up of both so I can compare them?? Pleases Please Pretty Please!!



I have the 12, they look identical except one has a rosewood some added to it. So look at the picture above, and imagine no rosewood on the sole

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2018)

@Joe Williams you've gotten great advice for making the handle but I'm going to mention a couple things- if you're interested in preserving the collector value of the tool, spend the 20.00 on an original handle on eBay, also, if you have the original screws for the sole, guard those, that's the hardest part to find as so many had different screws added and the original Stanley ones for that plane were unique.

If it were mine, it'd probably get an original handle anyways along with making one.


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 16, 2018)

Your tools should be fine. When you are turning follow the grain just like flat work.
So, in the second pic...
From the largest diameter on the end turn down to the outside leaving a nub to saw off. Going in you will also turn down to the low point (bottom of the cove) near the screw. From the screw area you will turn down to meet the cove from the handle end.
In other words you are always cutting down hill or with supported grain.


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 17, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> @Joe Williams you've gotten great advice for making the handle but I'm going to mention a couple things- if you're interested in preserving the collector value of the tool, spend the 20.00 on an original handle on eBay, also, if you have the original screws for the sole, guard those, that's the hardest part to find as so many had different screws added and the original Stanley ones for that plane were unique.
> 
> If it were mine, it'd probably get an original handle anyways along with making one.



Thank you for the advice, definitely will be preserving the original handle, it is actually in fine shape but I just love the idea of having a nice one I made out of Rosewood. I saw that the screws for that thing were available.. for 16.00 haha. So I totally see what you mean there!

Thank you again!
Joe


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 17, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> Your tools should be fine. When you are turning follow the grain just like flat work.
> So, in the second pic...
> From the largest diameter on the end turn down to the outside leaving a nub to saw off. Going in you will also turn down to the low point (bottom of the cove) near the screw. From the screw area you will turn down to meet the cove from the handle end.
> In other words you are always cutting down hill or with supported grain.



Thank you much, this really helps me figure out how to go about it.


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 17, 2018)

DKMD said:


> If you can swing the additional cost, upgrading the grinder wheels to CBN wheels is worth the money. I’d suggest 180 grit or higher for sharpening... the only reason to get anything coarser would be for shaping tools. If you put CBN wheels on both sides, the grinder will run forever after you switch it off!
> 
> I got mine from D-way tools about five years ago, and they’re still going strong. Lots of other places sell them.



Will do, really appreciate the advice!


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 17, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Joe I am below a noobie when it comes to these things!! Can you put a picture up of both so I can compare them?? Pleases Please Pretty Please!!



Hi,

The best possible source to learn about Stanley tools is blood and gore, it's amazing. I don't have my scrapers yet so can't photo them so I have included some of his and here is his site booked directly to the section you want 

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan3.htm#num12

Here is the #12, 12 1/2 and 12 3/4 from the site :) I bought a replacement iron from Hock that is a bit thicker to try and it's coming too so when I have both I will photo them. The handle that is coming with my 12 and 12 1/2 is in fine shape I just want to make one that I like more heh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 17, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> Will do, really appreciate the advice!



So in researching grinders and CBN wheels, I came across this gorgeous specimen. Anyone used this? I really want a good metal lathe someday and some decent metal tools so I would consider this an amazing longer term investment for some things I'd like to do but the immediate need is making sure I can sharpen my lathe tools. What types of grinders are you pro turners out there using? It's a pretty hefty spend so I am on the fence but when you add up what the lathe tools end up costing it doesn't really seem like all that much. I mean you can spend 3k on the lathe tools easy it seems.


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> So in researching grinders and CBN wheels, I came across this gorgeous specimen. Anyone used this? I really want a good metal lathe someday and some decent metal tools so I would consider this an amazing longer term investment for some things I'd like to do but the immediate need is making sure I can sharpen my lathe tools. What types of grinders are you pro turners out there using? It's a pretty hefty spend so I am on the fence but when you add up what the lathe tools end up costing it doesn't really seem like all that much. I mean you can spend 3k on the lathe tools easy it seems.



?? Did you mean to attach something here?


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 17, 2018)

Oops forgot the link

http://tradesmangrinder.com/woodturner/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 17, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> I just ordered some tools from Carter and Sons. Looked like a good tool and a nice local family company. Now I have to get a grinder, and a wolverine. I have tried hard not to own a grinder but I think I can't be without it on the lathe tool front. Oh well I held out long enough hehe I will enjoy not using a hacksaw for tool making all the time!



He has been bitten....it’s all down hill from here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> Oops forgot the link
> 
> http://tradesmangrinder.com/woodturner/



I’ve never seen that tool, but I’d be more inclined to pursue a dedicated bench grinder with CBN wheels and then possibly add a belt system at a later date. I’m always a bit suspicious that multi-tasking tools may not be outstanding for any of their possible uses(Think Shopsmith).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry forgot the link


DKMD said:


> I’ve never seen that tool, but I’d be more inclined to pursue a dedicated bench grinder with CBN wheels and then possibly add a belt system at a later date. I’m always a bit suspicious that multi-tasking tools may not be outstanding for any of their possible uses(Think Shopsmith).



Should I get a slower speed grinder? Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’ve never seen that tool, but I’d be more inclined to pursue a dedicated bench grinder with CBN wheels and then possibly add a belt system at a later date. I’m always a bit suspicious that multi-tasking tools may not be outstanding for any of their possible uses(Think Shopsmith).



I'm with Doc on this one. I don't know anything about this machine, it might be spectacular. My concern with multi-task tools is that if something goes out, you're whole system is gone. If you get separate machines, one goes down you've still got the other one. Tony


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> Sorry forgot the link
> 
> 
> Should I get a slower speed grinder? Thanks



You could get a Rikon grinder, CBN wheels and a Wolverine jig sharpening system and still spend a lot less that that machine.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2018)

@Joe Williams If you have a chunk of money and could work out shipping with the seller for half or better off what that tradesman setup would run I'd recommend you take a look at this one that one of the guys here has posted-

https://woodbarter.com/threads/tormek-supergrind-2000-with-cbn-wheel-and-numerous-jigs.34590/

I have an older Tormek and I like it quite a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dailey Woodworking (Mar 22, 2018)

You should be okay with the tools that you have. Just remember when dealing with anything in the Rosewood family to protect yourself by wearing a mask. A lot of people have allergic reactions to this wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

